# central NJ - john deere 4520 enclosed cab tractor snow blower



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

FOR SALE 2006 John Deere 4520 cab tractor with Lorenz snow blower and 1yd snow bucket. 790 hours and counting. Tractor is 4x4 with hydrostatic trans( one pedal forward , one reverse). It has turf tires on it which have proven to be really good in snow and lawns in the off season. Tractor was purchased by an old family friend who had a farm and used mow grass. I purchased from him through the John Deere dealer and installed the loader 4 years ago. All maintenance is documented from Central Jersey tractor. I used the tractor for minor snow removal for what little snow we had in the past 4 years in central NJ. At the same time I bought some western mvp3 plows that basically took any of the work I had for the tractor. It has done some snow relocation on a couple nights and used to move equipment around. Tractor has been kept in carport for the first ten years of its life and I keep it in a garage during the off-season. Machine is clean , no leaks. Comes with Lorenz snow blower with hydraulic chute. Also comes with custom built 1 yd snow bucket that is built like the Craig snow bucket . Tractor is in 07704 Less

asking 27k


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

no one interested? am I over priced?


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Price seems very reasonable based on a quick search. 

just have to give it time. 

plus there’s no snow on the east coast to remove.......


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

I've been silently watching but since you asked I'll give you my opinion. No, you are right in the ballpark. I sold almost identical tractor with a 1500 lb concrete counter weight and a front mount Snow Blower that runs off the rear PTO last year for 29000 if I remember correctly. It definitely was not less than 28. I also included a set of OEM JD skid steer hookups in addition to the JD Mount and bucket that came on it

Was a great machine and a great size. I only sold it because I liked vertical lift skid steer better for how I use it which is lifting fairly heavy things at a point further away from the pins than most people would


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

I would have to go back and double-check, I think mine was a 2010 with a little bit more hours like 900 and 0 or 1 rear remote. I only owned it for three or four months


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

ok thats what I thought, I have a york rake and possible forks to go with it. I figured not much snow means not much money moving around.


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Just need patience. For whatever reason the 3 series seems alot more common, to me it was too small for many things and too big to be "small" like a 2 series... if you need cash quick I'd buy for 22k


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

JFon101231 said:


> Just need patience. For whatever reason the 3 series seems alot more common, to me it was too small for many things and too big to be "small" like a 2 series... if you need cash quick I'd buy for 22k


I appreciate the offer, I am not that impatient yet though.


----------

